# Wheel woollies



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi guys anyone doing a good deal on set of wheel woollies 
Also what's the differencebetween the alternative brands that do similar products guys? 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i'm also interested to know the same and to also hear from anyone who has bought the newly released flexipads ones that seem to be a very similar build design but slightly cheaper


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I have both this set from liquid elements:

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/accessories/products/wheel-furbys

And recently bought the genuine wheel woolies from a member on here at a good price.

If the liquid element ones are similar to all the cheaper wheel woolies on the market, then IMO they are no where near as good as the genuine ones. The fibres are more 'hair' like, compared to the thick short pile of the wheel woolies. This results in all the fibres 'flopping' down and basically you end up just rubbing the wooden stick on the wheel rather than the fibres.

In contrast the genuine wheel woolies stay nice and plush and clean really well.

My advice: stick to the genuine ones. They are awesome.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Which companies sell the genuine ones who are sponsors on dw as i prefer to support them for their good free advice they offer to members.
todds


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

todds said:


> Which companies sell the genuine ones who are sponsors on dw as i prefer to support them for their good free advice they offer to members.
> todds


Shopnshine and Pb are the first two that come to mind, I think UF and Cyc might do too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

genuine wheel woolies on polishedbliss with free delivery 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wheel-cleaners-and-wheel-brushes.html


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> genuine wheel woolies on polishedbliss with free delivery
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wheel-cleaners-and-wheel-brushes.html


Are you sure they are genuine wheel woolies. They describe them as own brand the way I read it. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

bigrace said:


> Are you sure they are genuine wheel woodies. They describe them as own brand the way I read it. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I got mine from PB last year and I can confirm they are the genuine article

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm another backing the polished bliss ones. I bought a set, loved them so much that I bought my Dad a set less than a week later. With free delivery also, you cannot complain.


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok thanks for making this clear. The way PB describe them is that they are their own brand . I've looked at these many times as I am also wanting a set of wheel brushes. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're going for Wheel Woollies make sure you get the newer version, both the large and medium head brushes are the same length. On the original version the medium brush handle is smaller. Slims Detailing also stock them.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> If you're going for Wheel Woollies make sure you get the newer version, both the large and medium head brushes are the same length. On the original version the medium brush handle is smaller. Slims Detailing also stock them.


I think the original version has long been replaced by V2
PB only sell the one version and that's definitely V2

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Ours are definitely genuine as well, it's a shame really that the others entered the market as they are night and day different. The genuine ones will last many years and are completely synthetic so won't rot and extremely durable.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-woolies-wheel-brush-kit/prod_1037.html


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Ours are definitely genuine as well, it's a shame really that the others entered the market as they are night and day different. The genuine ones will last many years and are completely synthetic so won't rot and extremely durable.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-woolies-wheel-brush-kit/prod_1037.html


Your pic in your link shows the older version, yet the write-up mentions large and medium handle now the same size ie newer version.....but then states this....

Set of 3 Wheel Woolies:
1 x ø 25 mm x 205 mm
1 x ø 80 mm x 300 mm
1 x ø 80 mm x 480 mm

......


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Where I bought mine from, try and beat this price. 
http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/automotive/wheels-and-tyres/3-piece-wheel-cleaning-brushes-set.html


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

DouglasH said:


> Where I bought mine from, try and beat this price.
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/automotive/wheels-and-tyres/3-piece-wheel-cleaning-brushes-set.html


These are not genuine


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah Just noticed it says Wheel Woolies Style, strange because the ones I bought from Imran a few years ago are genuine and he now only seems to be selling the genuine Wheel Woolies Spoke Brush.


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

trv8 said:


> Your pic in your link shows the older version, yet the write-up mentions large and medium handle now the same size ie newer version.....but then states this....
> 
> Set of 3 Wheel Woolies:
> 1 x ø 25 mm x 205 mm
> ...


I'm curious about this as well, didnt have time to research it so ordered a gyeon wheel brush instead. The small wheel woolie seems a bit short/small doesn't it? Or are these the v1 measurements?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I just use the small one to do between tight spokes on the wheel. The medium and large ones are for getting the inside of the wheel.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Ours are the real deal:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-wheel-woolies-3-piece-kit.php

As mentioned the new copies that have flooded the market aren't anywhere near as good, we've tried a few of them and haven't taken any onboard yet as we haven't been happy with them.

Alex


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> Ours are the real deal:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-wheel-woolies-3-piece-kit.php
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that wheel woolies have a patent on how to attach the fibres to the shafts, and that's partly the reason why they last so long

The other being that the fibres themselves are synthetic so are less likely to degrade

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Got a set of woolies yesterday from CYC. They are the original v2 version and to be honest they're nothing short of fantastic.
Should have bought some years ago 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

*Wheel Woolies*

I've found the bent spoke brush particularly useful, not only for behind the spokes but also around the hinges in the door shuts.


----------

